

Show HN: Live Uber Fare Map - UberEstimate
http://uberestimate.com/live/

======
BetaCygni
That does seem a violation of the privacy of your users?

~~~
rgbrenner
how could it not be.. they have the actual to and from address. I just google
one of the addresses, and pulled up a guys house, purchase price, etc.

Edit: at the bottom of one of the pages it says "we're not affiliated with
Uber®, but fare estimates are direct from them." Does Uber really provide this
info to everyone?

------
getpitch
Cool, how do you get the data source for the fare and how accurate it is?

